# Goat Physical Therapy Ideas??



## crazyducklady0823 (Oct 11, 2018)

I have posted on here before about a 2 year old Boer goat that has been battling barberpole worms pretty badly. I have wormed her twice with Valbazen and Cydectin and I took her to the vet and had another fecal done and SURPRISE!!! they are still there. She was just treated with Prohibit this week in hopes that will get them gone. She is eating and drinking and is actually putting on weight. The reason I am writing is she has not been able to use her front legs and stand for about two weeks. I have been placing her over a hay bale so she is off the ground and will use her back legs to stand. Her one front leg was very warm and swollen two days ago. I gave her a cold wash cloth and wrapped it around her, gave her a shot of banamine and it is back to normal. Her "ankle" and "knee" are still swollen and her leg is very tight to flex. Her other front leg she will try and put weight on but i think she is still just to weak to hold her body up with these stupid worms. The vet said that that is most likely why she can't stand is the worms and her being extremely anemic. I want to keep working her legs though so they don't get to tight to the point she cant walk and then i have to put her down. Any ideas? Also any ideas onto why those areas are swollen on her leg?


Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 11, 2018)

I may be getting this mixed up with another thread...

BUT-
Has this goat been tested for CAE? That would be pretty indicative of CAE.
The other thing is are you giving adequate support for the anemia?  Severe anemia requires either injectable iron along with B vitamins or the use of red cell that has all nutrients plus iron, and it is not a one time thing.
You can massage the legs to help with tendons etc, move leg without overstretching.

If the goat has been chronic with parasitic issues then she should be culled. 20% of the herd is responsible for 80% of parasites. When you find the ones that are the problem culling heavily only benefits the whole herd.


----------



## crazyducklady0823 (Oct 12, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I may be getting this mixed up with another thread...
> 
> BUT-
> Has this goat been tested for CAE? That would be pretty indicative of CAE.
> ...


----------

